
Show HN: WP Pluginator – A WordPress Plugin Development tool - outsourceappz
Hello All,<p>We&#x27;ve created a WordPress Plugin Development tool called as &#x27;WP Pluginator&#x27; which makes its super easy to create WordPress Plugins. It integrates quite a bit of functionality right off the bat. Here is the link - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.outsourceappz.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;wordpress-pluginator-orm-migrations<p>PHP has improved leaps and bounds over the last few years and so has PHP tooling, frameworks etc. As a result the learning curves and hence entry barriers are much lowered. WordPress plugin development process hasn&#x27;t changed much. This tool aims to fill that void.<p>We would really appreciate if you can critique your impressions. Any advice on how to market it would be appreciated as well.<p>Thank you!
======
aarondf
Did you steal your doc design from
[http://laravel.com/docs/5.1](http://laravel.com/docs/5.1)?

[http://www.outsourceappz.com/docs/wordpress-plugin-orm-
plus-...](http://www.outsourceappz.com/docs/wordpress-plugin-orm-plus-
migrations/4.1/queries)

Certainly looks like it...

~~~
mikeschinkel
Steal? I thought the whole idea of open-source was to allow people to remix
and reuse?

Why is their use of Laravel's code not applauded instead of being derided?

~~~
outsourceappz
Thanks Mike,

Its MIT license
[https://github.com/laravel/laravel.com/blob/master/composer....](https://github.com/laravel/laravel.com/blob/master/composer.json)
. However I have had people point it out that designs aren't. Not sure if they
are correct.

Anyhow to keep focus on my product rather than this unwanted controversy I've
changed it to plain bootstrap for now. Hopefully this should rest the case
[http://www.outsourceappz.com](http://www.outsourceappz.com)

p.s: My intention wasn't to rip it off as I believe I was permissible to do
within the license.

Regards

~~~
aarondf
I actually believe that you got the licenses mixed up. Not totally
unreasonable. The code is definitely open source, but the design of the
website is not open source.

~~~
outsourceappz
Thanks arrondf. I am glad you could see the other side of the coin.

------
jcr
For feedback, you want "Show HN" rather than "Ask HN" so it will get listed
under "show" in the HN top menu. The rules for doing a "Show HN" submission
are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I don't use WordPress, so I won't be able to help much. One thing I did notice
on your site was the use of the word "opinionated" to describe your plugin.
(i.e. _" Pluginator is an opinionated scaffolding tool"_). I know what a
scaffolding tool is, but I do not know what an "opinionated scaffolding tool"
is. The term "opinionated" tends to have an aggressive and negative
connotation/association that you might be better off avoiding.

~~~
chrisan
> The term "opinionated" tends to have an aggressive and negative
> connotation/association that you might be better off avoiding.

Opinionated in software is not negative to me. You know going in the author
designed the ___ to fit his preferred workflow/goal/stack. For example,
opinionated might mean: Doctrime ORM, LESS, and Bootstrap. If he left out the
opinionated part I would assume it works with many various things where I
could pick Doctrine, Eloquent, Propel etc and choose between LESS or SASS and
Foundation vs Bootstrap.

This is much like yeoman: [http://yeoman.io/](http://yeoman.io/)

> Through our official Generators, we promote the "Yeoman workflow". This
> workflow is a robust and opinionated client-side stack, comprising tools and
> frameworks that can help developers quickly build beautiful web
> applications. We take care of providing everything needed to get started
> without any of the normal headaches associated with a manual setup.

~~~
outsourceappz
Thanks Chrisan

------
mgkimsal
The video shows me nothing of value. There may be value there, but the fact
that there's a video I sat through which shows me nothing useful is a
potential strike against you.

If you're going to have a video, show actual utility beyond "enter your
plugin's name". Show structure, show management screens, show ORM code,
show... something of actual usefulness.

I'm browsing the docs and this looks like it might be useful, but anyone just
watching the video definitely won't get that.

~~~
outsourceappz
Very good point. I'll get it sorted. Thanks mgkimsal.

~~~
mgkimsal
cool. good luck.

------
rememberlenny
Are you just charging money for the existing free templates that other
developers have made?

\- [https://github.com/DevinVinson/WordPress-Plugin-
Boilerplate](https://github.com/DevinVinson/WordPress-Plugin-Boilerplate)

\- [https://github.com/hlashbrooke/WordPress-Plugin-
Template](https://github.com/hlashbrooke/WordPress-Plugin-Template)

~~~
outsourceappz
No. Its not just boilerplate.

The links you showed above, just create the plugin structure. I've
incorporated ORM, database manager, validation etc on top of boilerplate and
planning to introduce more functionality on top to make lives easier for
plugin developer.

Appropriate credits are given [http://www.outsourceappz.com/docs/wordpress-
plugin-orm-plus-...](http://www.outsourceappz.com/docs/wordpress-plugin-orm-
plus-migrations/4.1/releases#credits)

------
scarecrowbob
What does it do that this doesn't (other than add an ORM and migration tool?):

[http://wppb.me/](http://wppb.me/)

~~~
outsourceappz
I think you've said it. It add functionality on top of a plugin structure. The
additional functionality like ORM, migrations, validation, etc etc. Makes life
easier for plugin developers. We intend to address other areas where we think
we can safe time for developers doing the daily mundane stuff.

I've certainly had issues with doing repeat stuff so scratching my own itch.

I am sorry, I couldn't convey the benefits much better. Any suggestions you
would like to give?

------
punjabisingh
It would better if this could integrate (and be listed inside) wp-cli, which
is becoming the standard for interfacing with WordPress using cli.

~~~
outsourceappz
great point punjabisingh. We will certain consider that option too. We are
currently trying to gauge if what we've provided solves a problem for someone.
If it becomes successful, we would be very willing to interface with wp-cli.

